# new screensaver at caseih.com



## cowpoke (Jan 23, 2005)

If you like the new big red tractors...

Go to caseih.com and look in the highlights section for new screensaver with some of the new tractors in it.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

I be a red-headed cowpoker, that right there is some nice stuff.

I got the lot of them and I tell u what, it was worth the time and the price was just about right  

-tom


----------

